# Elf on the Shelf



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Did you do Elf on the Shelf when your kids were young?


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Highly impractical, but very creative and funny as Hell! So now I know where your sense of humor comes from. Grandma must be a hoot.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 17, 2015)

When my kids were little, Elf on the Shelf hadn't been "invented" yet. My g'kids are teens now, but my daughter still does the daily elf migration.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> When my kids were little, Elf on the Shelf hadn't been "invented" yet. ...



Same here ... they've only been around for maybe 10 yrs or so.  Cute idea I guess. 

My two youngest granddaughters (5 & 8) have been dealing with Steve, their personal elf, for a few years now.  He gets around the house everyday to new locations to watch them, but something happened the other day. .. Mom wasn't paying attention, and apparently Steve opened a present under their Christmas tree.     
Too funny, as the girls squirmed with explanations about that bad elf!


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, wasn't MY grandma.....she'd be 116 years old by now.  I ripped it off of George Takei's facebook page and couldn't get rid of the lettering.  I don't think it's HIS grandmother, either.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 20, 2015)

Gorgeous photo, SeaBreeze.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of all of the fun some parent had dressing up that little kid and taking the picture. "Oh what fun it is. Laughing all the way!" Now *THAT'S *Christmas!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I'm thinking of all of the fun some parent had dressing up that little kid and taking the picture. "Oh what fun it is. Laughing all the way!" Now *THAT'S *Christmas!



Looks like they had a lot of fun with that little elf of their, more here.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2015)

Elf on the shelf wasn't around when kids were little, so no.  But it looks like it would have been a fun thing.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like they had a lot of fun with that little elf of their, more here.



Thanks SB. I enjoyed the laugh.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Elf on the Shelf, Re-considered.*

I just saw a clip on Yahoo Mail about a seven year old girl who called 911 because she knocked her elf off of the shelf!
Before my time, so I didn't know what "Elf" was really all about. Hoping not to rain on anyone's cherished "tradition" on Christmas Eve, but I think the whole idea is absolutely awful. This kid was panicked by what she did. The whole idea of having this stuffed toy watching your every movement and reporting to Santa every night has to be terrifying. Apparently,the parent hides the elf every night and plays hide and seek with the kid each morning. That sounds fun enough. It doesn't work with the idea that "If you touch the elf the "magic" will disappear." How do you move it from the hiding place to the shelf without touching it? but that's fine.
This "tradition" was only created about twenty years ago with blatant commercialism as its sole motivation.
This is just an extension of "He's making a list" that most of us grew up with and did us ( hopefully ) no harm, but we never thought much about the "list".
It wasn't staring at us 24/7 with painted on little eyes! :hide:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2015)

I imagine by now most have seen the story about the little girl who called 911, but in case you didn't


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

I have never heard of this tradition, sounds creepy.


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, if all else fails, there's always "Whore in a Drawer".


----------



## imp (Jan 15, 2016)

WTH is this "Elf" business?

An "Elf" must be a spin-off result of an IMP'S messing around on the side, such back-alley ball-playing surely being debased, at best, _perverted _at least. 

Are "Elves' like "Dwarves"?    imps


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

Jujube,now that is funny!


----------

